# MCC



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Because of space restrictions in the smaller campers i prefer i have always used the type of camping chair that rolls up and is bagged in a cylinder shape.

The one Bite?Me? is seen sitting in at the start of Moondog's pictures was again built to MCC Standards.(More Chinese C**p) and lasted about a week into the holiday Seams split.We then had to drag it all round France for 6 weeks so to try and get our money back.

Dont mind paying £30 or more but can anyone recommend a product that will last.Have seen www.jacksons-camping.co.uk/folding/chair.htm Concept range.

Any thoughts???

PS Relevant Personal Information ...combined weight of dog and me would not exceed10.1/2 stones

N


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Bad link Moondog, try again.
Malc :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

http://www.jacksons-camping.co.uk/folding/chair.htm


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We bought 3 chairs which look remarkably like the Hunter range without the footrest and paid £6.50 each at Wilco..
Been in use two years now and are still ok.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I like the look of the Crusader chair, pretty nifty.....
It says they give a 2 year warranty, but what does that mean? Or did I miss the explanation??? Price seems ok if it is a good product.
At 10 1/2 stones you are but a few ounces lighter than me :lol: :lol: :lol: , so I shall watch and see if it works for you before rushing to buy any.....

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

We got some very sturdy delux model chairs from ASDA. They were about £7! and they are sturdy enough for our more than ample frames!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

kands said:


> At 10 1/2 stones you are but a few ounces lighter than me :lol: :lol: :lol: , so I shall watch and see if it works for you before rushing to buy any.....
> 
> Keith


You obviously been on a crash diet over the summer then keith :lol:

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> kands said:
> 
> 
> > At 10 1/2 stones you are but a few ounces lighter than me :lol: :lol: :lol: , so I shall watch and see if it works for you before rushing to buy any.....
> ...


The oven in the RV is kaput :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 89274 (May 18, 2005)

i had the Concept Crusader only used it about seven time and the arm on it collapsed :evil: so bewhere


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

We have had 2 Concept Hunter for about 3 years now complete with footrest and had no problems. Only used weekends and two holidays per year.
Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Moondog said:


> Because of space restrictions in the smaller campers i prefer i have always used the type of camping chair that rolls up and is bagged in a cylinder shape.
> 
> The one Bite?Me? is seen sitting in at the start of Moondog's pictures was again built to MCC Standards.(More Chinese C**p) and lasted about a week into the holiday Seams split.We then had to drag it all round France for 6 weeks so to try and get our money back.
> 
> ...


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Malc said:


> Bad link Moondog, try again.
> Malc :lol:


worked for me.

Motorhomer


----------

